# WWYD?



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

In the front yard I have at least two sprinkler heads that are too high now that the rainy season has hit and all the dirt I dug up from the irrigation project has really settled. I need to dig up the pipe in those sections and make it deeper. However, I just put down grass seed 10 days ago and it is germinating nicely. Would you:
1. do it now, and then throw down more seed on the areas you messed up
2. Wait, and do it once the grass is established, so you can just cut/lift the sod carefully, dig out some dirt, then put the sod back in place. 
3. just grow the grass high so no one can see the sprinkler. (not really doing this....my husband says that is the best option but I'm worried the kids will get hurt tripping over it, stub their toe, etc etc)


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Photos


----------



## knomore (Jul 23, 2018)

If you can't mow over it now I would fix it, because whack'n a head with the mower is a real bummer. If the mower cruises over it without issues then I would probably wait until I had a good stand of turf there that will survive being torn up and put back in place. I have a couple of heads that look just like that and they are still waiting for me to fix them... maybe in the fall a.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Why not use flexible "funny pipe" and move the spray head to the side of the pipe? That should get you enough room to lower the head a bit. I'm not sure what you mean by "dig up the pipe". Do you mean dig up the entire line or just near the spray head?


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Dig up the head, and get it deeper now and throw a bit more seed down. Thats a tripping hazard and your just going to run it over with your mower and break it, and possibly your mower blade.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

So I've never used funny pipe, but am watching youtube videos now and that is definitely the right solution. Have some stuff on order that I'll pick up at Home Depot, and just go ahead and fix it. (which was my inclination, my husband was saying to wait)


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Practiced with the swing riser assembly/funny pipe in the backyard on a few that were a bit higher than I wanted, and am wondering where these things were all my life! (ok, so I've only been doing this for the past month..but still, lol). 
Also, the preassembled ones are twice as expensive at Lowes as Home Depot.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Yes, flexible "funny" or "swing" pipe is the way to go. The pro irrigation folks just buy a big roll of irrigation hose and make the risers as needed. Sprinkler Warehouse is a great resource for pre-assembled swing joints. I bought the Hunter swing joints at about $1 each. Totally worth it for time saved in July heat.

As someone above mentioned, rigid swing pipe is also available. This usually has larger diameter and flows more volume than flexible hose. But the rigid joints are expensive and the increase GPM is really only needed for big rotors. Spray heads work fine with just flex hose risers.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I use this to go from poly pipe to funny pipe. I buy the funny pipe in a roll and just cut to length as needed.

You can do a couple of feet with the funny pipe for low gpm nozzles (0.4gpm).


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

So I fixed several in the front yard today! And good thing I decided to do it, on closer inspection at least two were slightly crooked, which explains the dry spots near those sprinklers!


----------

